# Thinking about....



## CJH0825 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm setting up a new tank ( 40 gallon ) and am looking at getting Python Island Cichlids ( http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2651 ). Anyone have any experience with these type of fish?

I do have plenty of rocks washed down and built up for caves and swim through areas ( I have 2 pairs of kribensis already so I know they like to dig and like caves ). I'm also doing pool filter sand, 4 inches thick, for my substrate. Reason for being so thick is I have 2 inches of sand in my Kribensis tank and they have dug out some areas right down to the bottom of the tank ( if you look under the tank through the stand you can see right up through where they have dug out ) That's why I was going to do around 4 inches of sand.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

While I cannot help you with the fish, I do suggest painting the non-water side of the tank bottom rather than increasing the substrate depth to 4 inches. Deeper sand beds can be problematic by trapping uneaten food and other debris.


----------



## CJH0825 (Jun 8, 2013)

In my other 2 tanks, I use the same sand and the uneaten food and fish waste sit on top of the sand. How would it trap it?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd do a 48" tank minimum for the nyererei...they are aggressive. If your fish dig and debris gets in the bottom of the pit, then covered by the next escavation you will have trapped food left to rot.

4" substrate is a maintenance headache, but if you churn it down to the glass every week during water changes, it can work.

I do paint the bottoms of the tanks though.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

You also might run into problems with the mix of fish you are suggesting. Nyererei are far more aggressive than the kribensis and will easily bully them if they so choose. If you're interested at all in breeding your kribensis I wouldn't mix the two. They fry wouldn't stand a chance.


----------

